# 8 year old violin prodigy plays "Carmen fantasy"



## VladaNS

Hello guys, listen and support little fellow musician 
Amazing quality for such a young child.






Here is another video of her playing Vivaldi "Spring"


----------



## dillonp2020

Very nice, brings back memories of when I went to see Joshua Bell do the Sarasate Carmen Fantasy with my late grandmother.


----------



## Pugg

Very nice, hope she succeed in a good career.


----------



## Baccouri

waw very impressing !


----------

